# New chicks



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

M getting some new chicks that I will keep inside in a small coop for several weeks . My biggest concern is how to introduce these new chicks once they are old enough to my already existing flock ? Please help !!!!


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

I just kept the new ones in a small coop that I moved along the fence line of the older ones so they could see each other all the time. I kept them there for a few weeks. Then I threw some scratch on the ground for the originals and put the new girls in while the others ate. We did have pecking but I just took a squash and pushed the older hens away from the new hens when it got a little to violent. They got settled after a few days.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

You can get a dog wire kennel and place in the coop so the other birds can see them. It is easier for everyone. The new birds can here the older ones even at night and when you release do it at night, so they wake up together


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Unfortunately I sold my babies today ! I found out I was pregnant and labeled high risk the smell of the chickens made me so sick and it was a lot of work caring for them and I have to take it really easy right now  I hated to get rid of them they were so cute !but I had to think of myself and my baby


----------

